# ath10k_pci: failed to delete peer

## manwe_

Hi *.

I'm having problem with ath10k mini-pcie card working as access point (hostapd). After day or two it shows this error and becomes unusable untill full reboot.

```

[133620.907582] ath: phy1: Unable to remove station entry for: 8c:be:be:28:46:32

[180946.395982] kworker/dying (20662) used greatest stack depth: 10496 bytes left

[182065.897684] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to delete peer ec:1f:72:f5:c9:f9 for vdev 0: -110

[182065.897703] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: found sta peer ec:1f:72:f5:c9:f9 (ptr ffff960b25652e00 id 96) entry on vdev 0 after it was supposedly removed

[182065.897726] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[182065.897742] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 3868 at net/mac80211/sta_info.c:964 __sta_info_destroy_part2+0x14d/0x158

[182065.897751] CPU: 1 PID: 3868 Comm: hostapd Not tainted 4.9.16-gentoo-darke-v2 #1

[182065.897754] Hardware name: PC Engines APU/APU, BIOS 4.0 09/08/2014

[182065.897762]  ffff9ac442287a50 ffffffffad7d0d9d 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[182065.897775]  ffff9ac442287a90 ffffffffad330f79 000003c4adbfa655 ffff960ac38a9000

[182065.897787]  ffff960b39c60700 ffff960b39d988c0 ffff9ac442287b28 ffff960b39c60000

[182065.897798] Call Trace:

[182065.897810]  [<ffffffffad7d0d9d>] dump_stack+0x4f/0x72

[182065.897819]  [<ffffffffad330f79>] __warn+0xc1/0xe0

[182065.897826]  [<ffffffffad331048>] warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x20

[182065.897832]  [<ffffffffadbffc3d>] __sta_info_destroy_part2+0x14d/0x158

[182065.897837]  [<ffffffffadbffc6d>] __sta_info_destroy+0x25/0x38

[182065.897843]  [<ffffffffadbffd17>] sta_info_destroy_addr_bss+0x37/0x60

[182065.897849]  [<ffffffffadc147b8>] ieee80211_del_station+0x18/0x28

[182065.897857]  [<ffffffffadbc3201>] nl80211_del_station+0xd1/0x210

[182065.897864]  [<ffffffffadac7b66>] genl_family_rcv_msg+0x1b6/0x3e0

[182065.897870]  [<ffffffffadac7d90>] ? genl_family_rcv_msg+0x3e0/0x3e0

[182065.897875]  [<ffffffffadac7dff>] genl_rcv_msg+0x6f/0xb8

[182065.897884]  [<ffffffffadac757f>] netlink_rcv_skb+0x9f/0xc0

[182065.897889]  [<ffffffffadac799b>] genl_rcv+0x23/0x38

[182065.897896]  [<ffffffffadac5e24>] netlink_unicast+0x16c/0x220

[182065.897903]  [<ffffffffadac6602>] netlink_sendmsg+0x2fa/0x3a0

[182065.897909]  [<ffffffffada636f3>] sock_sendmsg+0x33/0x40

[182065.897915]  [<ffffffffada63bac>] ___sys_sendmsg+0x27c/0x288

[182065.897924]  [<ffffffffad38e0be>] ? hrtimer_start_range_ns+0x1ce/0x418

[182065.897934]  [<ffffffffadc63b3e>] ? schedule_hrtimeout_range_clock+0xbe/0x1a8

[182065.897941]  [<ffffffffad38d840>] ? __hrtimer_init+0x90/0x90

[182065.897948]  [<ffffffffadc63b26>] ? schedule_hrtimeout_range_clock+0xa6/0x1a8

[182065.897956]  [<ffffffffad359acb>] ? preempt_count_add+0xa3/0xb8

[182065.897963]  [<ffffffffadc64c43>] ? _raw_write_unlock_irqrestore+0x13/0x30

[182065.897969]  [<ffffffffadc64c69>] ? _raw_spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x9/0xb

[182065.897977]  [<ffffffffad4965f3>] ? ep_poll+0x303/0x310

[182065.897983]  [<ffffffffada64908>] __sys_sendmsg+0x40/0x78

[182065.897989]  [<ffffffffada6494d>] SyS_sendmsg+0xd/0x20

[182065.897995]  [<ffffffffadc64ce4>] entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x17/0x98

[182065.898001] ---[ end trace 3b3f894d3a819141 ]---

[182068.905558] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to set dtim period for vdev 0: -11

[182071.913427] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to recalculate rts/cts prot for vdev 0: -11

[182074.921296] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to set protection mode 0 on vdev 0: -11

[182077.929141] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to set preamble for vdev 0: -11

[182080.936979] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to set beacon mode for vdev 1: -11

[182083.944774] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to set dtim period for vdev 1: -11

[182086.952665] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to recalculate rts/cts prot for vdev 1: -11

[182089.960533] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to set protection mode 0 on vdev 1: -11

[182092.968437] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to set preamble for vdev 1: -11

[182945.154147] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to install key for vdev 1 peer 02:5e:0c:11:12:91: -11

[182945.154157] wlan1_0: failed to remove key (1, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (-11)

[182948.162150] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to install key for vdev 1 peer 02:5e:0c:11:12:91: -11

[182948.162161] wlan1_0: failed to set key (1, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) to hardware (-11)

[182951.169887] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to install key for vdev 0 peer 02:5e:0c:11:12:90: -11

[182951.169899] wlan0: failed to remove key (2, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (-11)

[182954.177775] ath10k_pci 0000:06:00.0: failed to install key for vdev 0 peer 02:5e:0c:11:12:90: -11

[182954.177786] wlan0: failed to set key (2, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) to hardware (-11)

```

gentoo-sources 4.9.16 config: https://pastebin.com/VdfVFM9t

Any ideas?

----------

